# Sleeping on fat tummies



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 1, 2010)

How many of you BHMs have had someone sleep on your belly? Multiple people? Describe the experience.

And FFAs that have slept on fat tummies, how was the experience? What do you like about it?

I love hearing stories like this.


----------



## Melian (Jan 1, 2010)

I have slept on many 

What's not to love? It's so soft - softer than a pillow-so warm, and obviously I'm only going to be sleeping on someone with whom I feel relaxed and comfortable. Ahh....best thing ever. Especially if I'm drifting to sleep on a fat guy who smells really good (fresh out of the shower? mmmmm) and is gaming.


----------



## BigIzzy (Jan 1, 2010)

My girlfriend just calls it her pillow!  she loves to fall asleep while laying on me or leaning against me.  I love it! I'm just a cuddler at heart!:wubu:


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 1, 2010)

One of the most intimate experiences I ever had was just laying on top of my ex-boyfriend who is a BHM. I felt so safe and taken care of. But I'm a BBW so the fact that he let me do that without complaining that I was too heavy or something like that made me feel very loved. It was things like that that made me fall in love with him.


----------



## stldpn (Jan 1, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> How many of you BHMs have had someone sleep on your belly? Multiple people? Describe the experience.
> 
> And FFAs that have slept on fat tummies, how was the experience? What do you like about it?
> 
> I love hearing stories like this.



Laying their head on my belly, plenty, unfortunately it's not all that comfortable for me or the person trying to use my fat as a pillow. Toddlers and babies find that I'm a world class waterbed... but adults are a little less interested/easy.


----------



## Cors (Jan 1, 2010)

One of my favourite things. :wubu:


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 1, 2010)

I want to be someones pillow....


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd put my head not quite on his belly, but just beneath his chest, right where his stomach started. We'd talk. I loved his warmth, and the vibrations of his deep voice...:wubu:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 1, 2010)

Melian said:


> I have slept on many
> 
> What's not to love? It's so soft - softer than a pillow-so warm, and obviously I'm only going to be sleeping on someone with whom I feel relaxed and comfortable. Ahh....best thing ever. Especially if I'm drifting to sleep on a fat guy who smells really good (fresh out of the shower? mmmmm) and is gaming.



The best is when my belly is still wet from the shower and I put on lotion or baby oil (I like to keep moisturized). My belly feels sexy all slippery.

Both men and women alike have called this belly home, but, of course, I prefer the ladies 

Just the other night a gal fell asleep with her chin resting on the upper part of my tummy with her face against my chest. :wubu:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 1, 2010)

lovelocs said:


> I'd put my head not quite on his belly, but just beneath his chest, right where his stomach started. We'd talk. I loved his warmth, and the vibrations of his deep voice...:wubu:



Whoa this is exactly what I'm talking about in my post. Rep for you.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Jan 2, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I want to be someones pillow....



I want someone to be a pillow for me...


----------



## veil (Jan 2, 2010)

i'm not a very good sleeper, so sadly i haven't had the pleasure, but lying with my head on a big belly is one of the best ways in the world to relax. i don't really have much of a belly myself but it feels so nice and intimate to have someone rest their head on me in turn.

i think there's a lot of sensitivity and vulnerability around the belly, physically and psychologically, and finding person with whom one is comfortable sharing those things is amazing. i think that's part of why snuggling with a nice, soft round belly is so rewarding.


----------



## stldpn (Jan 2, 2010)

veil said:


> i think there's a lot of sensitivity and vulnerability around the belly, physically and psychologically, and finding person with whom one is comfortable sharing those things is amazing. i think that's part of why snuggling with a nice, soft round belly is so rewarding.



that's sort of like what I was talking about above... I've been with girls that slept on my belly but because it was not someone that I could be totally open with or they couldn't be open to me the activity was uncomfortable. That blockage of goodfaith and total wisdom about each other... the loss of that mutual submission, those things kept me from feeling good about the active connection. 

Do you ever find yourself truly wondering if you are really connected to someone? If you're completely disconnected would you know it? Those can be uncomfortable thoughts...


----------



## RJI (Jan 2, 2010)

I had an ex who used to fall asleep listening to my heartbeat.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 2, 2010)

stldpn said:


> that's sort of like what I was talking about above... I've been with girls that slept on my belly but because it was not someone that I could be totally open with or they couldn't be open to me the activity was uncomfortable. That blockage of goodfaith and total wisdom about each other... the loss of that mutual submission, those things kept me from feeling good about the active connection.
> 
> Do you ever find yourself truly wondering if you are really connected to someone? If you're completely disconnected would you know it? Those can be uncomfortable thoughts...



I find this to be very true. It's very awkward with someone you're not totally comfortable with, but, when you find someone with whom you share that comfort, it can be one of the most safe, loving, affectionate experiences and emotions either of you have ever felt.


----------



## IszyStone (Jan 2, 2010)

I wish I had a tummy to sleep on and cudle up to.


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 3, 2010)

IszyStone said:


> I wish I had a tummy to sleep on and cudle up to.



I think I would be worried about belly rupture with those fangs of yours. I'd risk it though.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 3, 2010)

I love to fall asleep on hubbys belly :wubu: It feels so warm and soft... I also feel a great sense of security and safeness, like nothing can touch me. The motion of breathing is also very relaxing for me. I have my best sleep on Dan's belly =)


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jan 3, 2010)

I enjoy having a woman fall asleep on my belly. But I prefer that she stays awake so she can rub the rest of my belly at the same time.


----------



## Sugarkitten7 (Jan 3, 2010)

lovelocs said:


> I'd put my head not quite on his belly, but just beneath his chest, right where his stomach started. We'd talk. I loved his warmth, and the vibrations of his deep voice...:wubu:



I totally do that now. It's probably my favorite thing to do. Especially now that it's winter. Nice and warm. I fall asleep almost instantly when I sleep by my boyfriends tummy.


----------



## escapist (Jan 3, 2010)

I have the feeling this isn't the best thread for me to go on with my crazy stories you all know things like this happen to me all to often. So I'm going to skip the story's of having 2-3 girls sleeping on me and go to my favorite one.

Back when I first started dating again about 3 years ago now I ran into the cutest tiniest woman I've ever been attracted to. She was all of 103 lbs. Now I had read up on ways to approach her and "make my move" but putting it in action is a whole different thing when its the kind of woman that just makes you shake. Not only was I attracted to every part of her amazingly cute little body she was just a very sweet person on the inside and for me that is just a double whammy.

I swallowed my fear, maned up, and started to make a play for a girl I really wanted. I got into doing KINO games with her (light touching). I asked for her hand was going to do a palm reading thing with her (The real thing is I'm just trying to see if she trust me enough to let me hold her hand and be comfortable) anyways, I totally forgot how to read palms! I looked at the lines in her hands and they meant nothing to me. All I could think to say was, "Oh man, your gonna get hit by a bus!". She looked all shocked at me and I playful laughed and tossed her hand back and the touching and playing just didn't stop all night.

I woke up later with her asleep on top of me. Once we started kissing she climbed up on my lap (remember I'm 6'3", 420 lbs. and she was all of 5'1" 103 lbs.) We kissed and made out so much we had chapped and painful lips. Neither of us could stop. I knew she was very religious and kissing was probably going to be the line ware things were drawn and honestly that was all I was prepared for myself; Hell, I didn't even think I would get that far! I expected failure and rejection from the start, I just knew I had to try for it and hope for the best and worst case learn from my mistakes. The relationship didn't workout, her and her parents were HARDCORE Catholic and for them the fact that I had been married at all before meant I was hands off. Even so, that night was blissful for me. I still remember every touch, moment, and gentle kiss like it was just yesterday.

I don't know how many times in my life I dreamed of having a night like that. Let alone with a woman I felt so much attraction to feeling just as much attraction for me. It was really that experience that hooked me into studying Social Dynamics and attraction. Sure I totally messed up, "The Lines", "The Games" and just about everything else every video and book told me to do, but that was the beautiful part. I learned those things were only guides. In the end it was me that really did get the girl, not some fancy 1 liner or any other "trick"; just me. I learned some of the most important lessons that night. Learn the guides, read the books, but trust yourself and go for what you really want. Failure doesn't matter as long as it teaches you how to get what your after in the end.

To this day, yep, I'm totally hooked on having someone on my belly to cuddle and kiss. It really just is the best!


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 3, 2010)

I like snuggling but I dont like sleeping on the juicy bits, but pillows ...for me..are more for decor.


----------



## escapist (Jan 3, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> I like snuggling but I dont like sleeping on the juicy bits, but pillows ...for me..are more for decor.



WOW, I think I just got publicly shot down!  :doh: 


This is why God made comfort food right? :eat1:


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 3, 2010)

escapist said:


> WOW, I think I just got publicly shot down!  :doh:
> 
> 
> This is why God made comfort food right? :eat1:




jeez


----------



## escapist (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok maybe not, maybe I need to go squish someone right now  :blush:


----------



## IszyStone (Jan 4, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I think I would be worried about belly rupture with those fangs of yours. I'd risk it though.



I promise I wont bite.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 4, 2010)

escapist said:


> Ok maybe not, maybe I need to go squish someone right now  :blush:



LOL...

Yes, you forget I snuggle with your belly and sleep on your big ass cheek:eat2:


----------



## escapist (Jan 4, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> LOL...
> 
> Yes, you forget I snuggle with your belly and sleep on your ass:eat2:



LOL :wubu: :blush:


----------



## likeitmatters (Jan 5, 2010)

escapist said:


> LOL :wubu: :blush:




sounds like love to me....maybe you could have her lay on the bed and go running at the bed and jump on her and squish her and then take a pic of her after you have flatten her..I wonder what would happen to the bed?


----------



## escapist (Jan 5, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> sounds like love to me....maybe you could have her lay on the bed and go running at the bed and jump on her and squish her and then take a pic of her after you have flatten her..I wonder what would happen to the bed?



Considering I've hospitalized people doing less, I'm pretty sure that would kill her.


----------



## likeitmatters (Jan 5, 2010)

escapist said:


> Considering I've hospitalized people doing less, I'm pretty sure that would kill her.




and have a smile on her face....a great way to go to the hospital dont ya think?

you could do a split and have her under you and think of the possiblities of what could happen and it may cause you to smile a little bit....hehehehehe

:bow:


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 5, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> sounds like love to me....maybe you could have her lay on the bed and go running at the bed and jump on her and squish her and then take a pic of her after you have flatten her..I wonder what would happen to the bed?



Believe me...his slow motion tackle to bed is......:eat2:...lost my train of thought..lol


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> How many of you BHMs have had someone sleep on your belly? Multiple people? Describe the experience.
> 
> And FFAs that have slept on fat tummies, how was the experience? What do you like about it?
> 
> I love hearing stories like this.



It's never happened to me, but I bet I'm comfortable.


----------



## CherryRVA (Jan 5, 2010)

Would absolutely love to...haven't had the pleasure of doing this yet. Green Giant is a pretty active sleeper (changes positions ALOT), so the chances of me getting to do this are probably slim to none. *sigh*


----------



## bigjayne66 (Jan 5, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> It's never happened to me, but I bet I'm comfortable.



And theres one huge belly here with your name on it lol x


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 5, 2010)

bigjayne66 said:


> And theres one huge belly here with your name on it lol x



HOORAY!!! I'll be seeing you soon. That way, we can spend a little "quality time" together.  :smitten: :kiss2:


----------



## escapist (Jan 5, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> and have a smile on her face....a great way to go to the hospital dont ya think?
> 
> you could do a split and have her under you and think of the possiblities of what could happen and it may cause you to smile a little bit....hehehehehe
> 
> :bow:



We perfer other methods of having fun: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oftx7oknjzk


----------



## CherryRVA (Jan 6, 2010)

escapist said:


> We perfer other methods of having fun: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oftx7oknjzk



LMAO....this is great! I'm at sittin at my desk at work cryin cuz I am giggling so hard.  Thanks for the morning smile, I needed that.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes animal/wildlife preservation is really fun and rewarding


----------



## escapist (Jan 6, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Yes animal/wildlife preservation is really fun and rewarding



Are you calling me an animal? :happy:


----------



## Melian (Jan 6, 2010)

escapist said:


> Are you calling me an animal? :happy:



Yeah, you're a turkey


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 6, 2010)

Sunday night was one of the best instances of this phenomenon ever.

We ended up falling asleep together and every time one of us was jostled awake, we'd just readjust and hug each other closer and fall back asleep. She loves burying her head in my tummy.

I don't think I've ever felt so safe and happy.

Cuddling is :bow:


----------



## escapist (Jan 6, 2010)

IszyStone said:


> I promise I wont bite.



Where is the fun in that?


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 9, 2010)

escapist said:


> Where is the fun in that?



Thats quite a smiley Escapist. As sexual as it is terrifying.

I used to lie on my ex's tummies, both of whom were pretty fat and it was nice. Best pillow ever. :wubu:


----------



## escapist (Jan 10, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Thats quite a smiley Escapist. As sexual as it is terrifying.
> 
> I used to lie on my ex's tummies, both of whom were pretty fat and it was nice. Best pillow ever. :wubu:



Heh-heh Yesssss.


----------



## bigjmccoy (Mar 1, 2010)

My boyfriend and I were just friends for a long time until the night we discovered what great pillows we made for each other.. *sigh* :wubu:


----------



## the hanging belly (Mar 1, 2010)

Haha, I decided to nickname my ex-boyfriend 'my pillow' too I never actually fell asleep on his belly, but I did fall asleep once on his manboobs, and i have to say it was strange because its the only time I didn't hate not sleeping in my own bed. Saying that, his belly was awfully fun to lie down on


----------



## Zowie (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't have much of a belly to lie down on, but I try.
I usually get accused me being heavy and pushed off. 
;_;


----------



## escapist (Mar 4, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I don't have much of a belly to lie down on, but I try.
> I usually get accused me being heavy and pushed off.
> ;_;



Really? I'd be shocked if you were over 160 lbs...and thats pushing it; even if I'm just guessing by a headshot. I know I've surprised others with how much my belly can support  Its even a functional trampoline at times


----------



## Zowie (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm 120 at the most, but yeah, I can imagine it still not being that comfortable for the guy, especially if he's trying to sleep. >.<


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Mar 4, 2010)

I find little more comfortable than having someone fall asleep using my stomach as a pillow.


----------



## escapist (Mar 4, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm 120 at the most, but yeah, I can imagine it still not being that comfortable for the guy, especially if he's trying to sleep. >.<



Thank God, I was gonna say 120-140 Max, but I figured if I padded it by another 20 I'd be safe for sure. :happy: ....and your wrong, I've slept with women on top of me before. I loved it. It tends put me in that state where I am stupid happy and fall asleep.


----------



## Zowie (Mar 4, 2010)

And well, even if it's not on top, snuggled up right against is just as nice :happy:


----------



## bigjmccoy (Mar 4, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> And well, even if it's not on top, snuggled up right against is just as nice :happy:



Mmmm. I agree. :smitten:


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 4, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm 120 at the most, but yeah, I can imagine it still not being that comfortable for the guy, especially if he's trying to sleep. >.<



I guy's 120 is very different to a girls 120. Thats why guys can take the "squashing" thing you see around here alot better than women. So when you have guys over 200, and then some, its really no big deal.


----------

